# Ms. Krueger costume



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

well u can use needle/thread to make the holes smaller or that bloody shirt behind the vest is a good idea as for the left hand use the clear liquid latex and add blood makup or burn victim makeup over top the clear latex that would look pretty cool


----------

